
YC Winter 2018 Invites - bingewave
I haven&#x27;t seen the thread yet so I thought I&#x27;d might as well start it. Anyone get pre-interviews or invites for the Y-Combinator Winter 2018 Cohort?
======
bryanchappell
Sounds like most if not all of the pre-interviews have been sent to folks
outside of the US. Some one started a thread yesterday that has some comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15530166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15530166)

------
Morbax_HR
please join to t.me/ycombinator_winter2018 and lets make live discussion

~~~
grzm
I appreciate your enthusiasm and trying to cover all the bases, but three
posts on this is probably enough. It’s bordering on spam.

